# Outlook - Termine importieren und Teilnehmer gleichzeitig Einladung senden



## Ken89 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es in Outlook 2007 möglich, aus einer Exceldatei nicht nur Namen, Datum etc. in Outlook zu importieren sondern auch die "erforderliche Teilnehmer" 
Am besten gleich so, dass Sie nach dem importieren sofort eine Email mit der Einladung bekommen 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## anonymus (31. August 2010)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem  Keine Ahnung


----------



## Butterbier (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Also man kann ja von einer .xls Datei alle möglichen Dinge importieren, von Betreff über Datum bis hin zu eben diesen "erforderlichen Teilnehmer. Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur die Allgemeinen Sachen benutzt, noch nie sowas wie *erforderliche Teilnehmer". So wie ich das verstehen sollte es ja dann so sein, dass wenn da was steht, dass es dann das gleiche ist, wie wenn man auf "an" klickt und dann unten bei diesen 3 Feldern was eingibt. Nur: Wenn ich da was einfülle passiert einfach nichts, Outlook speichert diese Information nach dem importieren auch nicht. 
Bei anderen Feldern ist es so dass man einen gewissen Syntax braucht. Bei diesen Feldern genügt es offesichtlich auch nicht, wenn man nur die Emailadresse eingibt. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man diese Felder "aktivieren" kann?

Danke


----------

